# POP3 settings for MTNL's email service



## abhijeet_ghosh (Apr 23, 2005)

I got the tri-band internet connection from MTNL which also came with 2 free email accounts. I would like to access the email accounts from outlook express and hence require the POP and SMTP servers and any other settings required. My email account is something like this: xxxxxxxx@bol.net.in where xxxxxxxx is my userid. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ishaan (Apr 23, 2005)

you should hav searched on google....here they are:

*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/internetservices/configuremail.html


----------

